
Why Poverty Is Like a Disease - CapitalistCartr
http://m.nautil.us/issue/68/context/why-poverty-is-like-a-disease-rp
======
masonic
Original 2017 version comments, 300+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14201822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14201822)

